# How to introduce foal to the herd



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

How big are your pastures? Depending on just how big they are, it may not be an issue because mom could have enough room to keep separate as long as she likes and then they will just acclimate over time.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

The one I want to put them in is about 1.5 acres. The other is around 3 acres, but super hilly and I don't want to stick the baby in there right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WendyJane said:


> The one I want to put them in is about 1.5 acres. The other is around 3 acres, but super hilly and I don't want to stick the baby in there right now.


Ok, and how many other horses?


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

There are four others, but I want to start with just my other mare and her 9-month-old colt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WendyJane said:


> There are four others, but I want to start with just my other mare and her 9-month-old colt.


I would put only 1 more horse in at a time. 1.5 acres doesn't leave a lot of room for someone to run away if somebody decides to be mean. I'd start with the other mare, give them 3 - 4 weeks, then add the 9 month old and give another 3 - 4 weeks, and then I would move them all to the 3 acre pasture before adding anymore horses to that mix. 

I have had 3 horses on 5 acres and added another horse and had one mare kick the newcomer around until she jumped the fence to get away from her, so a lot depends on the various temperaments of the horses involved.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Well we put the colt in with Cali and Dory last weekend and it went fairly well. The first day was hard for Cosmo, the colt, because he just really wanted to be friends with everyone but Cali wouldn't let him near. She didn't hurt him, but chased him off good. Cosmo ended up being my shadow the first day because he wanted company. By the second day he'd learned to keep a respectful distance, but still be in the company of other horses and all was going fine.

We'll probably just keep those three together for awhile before adding any other horses back in.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you're adding more horses to that small a paddock (1.5 acres) that's already got a mare and foal on it you're going to have to supplement the grazing with hay and really a mare and foal should be getting as much grass as possible, the older horses can manage without.
I see no advantage at all in putting them in together


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

jaydee said:


> If you're adding more horses to that small a paddock (1.5 acres) that's already got a mare and foal on it you're going to have to supplement the grazing with hay and really a mare and foal should be getting as much grass as possible, the older horses can manage without.
> I see no advantage at all in putting them in together


When I said I would eventually be adding other horses in, I meant in to the new little herd of Cali, Dory, and Cosmo, not that particular pasture. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I wouldn't think that 9 month old colt would be able to be with the girls for long unless you want another foal, and hopefully you don't want one out of his own mother. But-I am always super cautious.
Hopefully you have another colt to put him with. (to gelding).


----------

